# Mark Antony 2200 esq tube amp



## nathanz (May 6, 2010)

Anyone out there actually own one or listened to one? Can you offer your opinion?

I have one running a pair of Dynaudio 6.5 separates (from the early decade) and I think it sounds great. It's been so long since I have heard anything else in the car (90 300zTT) that I have no reference.

So what is the word on this amp? Mine is in excellent condition with less than 100 hours on it. I have heard the tubes will need to be replaced at some point so I am considering selling it before that needs to happen. Now you know, my next question would be - what is it worth?

This is my first post here and so far after doing some extensive reading, this is a great site. I have been listening and installing since '90 and it is great to see so many passionate people online here. Thanks!


----------



## twocupsofbutter (Apr 20, 2009)

I would love to know this as well


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

Why not post some pictures including internals. It might help give us some idea of who made it and what it could be worth. This is another one of those companies (like Live Wire in another thread) that has products but no internet presence. Strange...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

There might be some pics on Amp Guts....I'll check.


----------



## nathanz (May 6, 2010)

GlasSman said:


> There might be some pics on Amp Guts....I'll check.


I thought I checked. It's installed so getting pics is a pain. I can't believe no one here owns one of these.


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a Mark Antony 25-ESQC in my vehicle for about 3 1/2 years 
And like it at lower listening levels because the tubes have become microphonic.
meaning; when I hit a bump or sometimes on well recorded acoustic music (minimally mic ed) it sounds like my old Fender Twin Reverb when I would kick the crap out of it in my punk days!! ( think of an amusical electric slinky!!)
It powers my Vifa comps. Anyway.... I believe the company that actually made the amp is called KAYA Electronics Lmtd. I have emailed them probably 10 times to get a schematic only to recieve the dreaded mailerdaemon or whatever notice...
I do more DIY home tube projects and have a tube testers and just enough knowledge to be dangerous and have narrowed the unmarked "KAYA" tubes to be of the 6922 variety. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.
Not exactly "Tubey" sounding as it's a hybrid but bested the JL amp it replaced. 
Also for the fact I found it in a pawn shop for $69.00


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

69 bucks, that's quite the deal. The old school Mark Antony stuff is great, and hard to find.


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly how similar the 2200-ESQ and the 25-ESQC are but do you have any information such as schematics, owners manual or spec. Sheet on it? Something that states exactly what tube they used. I've read and have been told on more than one occasion that " yeah that's the amp that you can pull the tubes and and it keeps playing music" I can assure you that is not the case with my 25-ESQC but, what I do not pretend to know e x a c t l y what the tubes do, as in are they in the signalpath... Well I guess if the tube are obviously microphonic they would have to be!! I do know they put a amber LED under each tube . I thought that was retarded!! So I quickly blacked those out. The Thermistor on the heatsink was flapping around so I reatatched it.
Its been a great amp So far , I Need to go through my tube stockpile and see if I have a pair of 6922's or a derivitive.


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

IMG_0837.
This is a pic of mine.


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

Oops!! 
I guess I need to fiqure out how to upload with an iPhone. 
Any tips? I not real savvy on these things.


----------



## nathanz (May 6, 2010)

Johnnysonic said:


> Oops!!
> I guess I need to fiqure out how to upload with an iPhone.
> Any tips? I not real savvy on these things.


Upload the pic somewhere first....such as facebook or flicker. Then post here.

BTW - i can assure you those tubes are in the signal path.


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have any clue exactly what tube type they use?


----------



## nathanz (May 6, 2010)

Johnnysonic said:


> Do you have any clue exactly what tube type they use?


Nope....


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Johnnysonic said:


> I have a Mark Antony 25-ESQC in my vehicle for about 3 1/2 years
> And like it at lower listening levels because the tubes have become microphonic.
> meaning; when I hit a bump or sometimes on well recorded acoustic music (minimally mic ed) it sounds like my old Fender Twin Reverb when I would kick the crap out of it in my punk days!! ( think of an amusical electric slinky!!)
> It powers my Vifa comps. Anyway.... I believe the company that actually made the amp is called KAYA Electronics Lmtd. I have emailed them probably 10 times to get a schematic only to recieve the dreaded mailerdaemon or whatever notice...
> ...


Johnny it was cool to talk to you on the phone the other day. I'm sorry I couldn't help more. Good luck with your search for replacement tubes. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to call! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysonic (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks man,
I did Replace the tubes and they are 6922-6DJ8
had a couple Amperex "bugle boys" laying around and sounds great so far!!


----------

